# Haw in 2011 super duty



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, whats the deal?? Most people i talk to say dont put haw in your dront lights, they will fog up for sure no matter whst you do. Others say its not a problem. I much rather hsve them there instead of grille lights, but ill go nuts if they fog up, and man those lights cost a bundle!! Any thoughts, experiences?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

As long as you save the outter cut out on the headlights and re install it and silicone it back in/ properly seal it, it'll be fine.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I put strobes in I'm 1 1/2 years ago, no problems here


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

As long as you seal them properly, you won't have moisture issues. I should add that where you drill the holes to place the bulbs has a major impact on how bright they will be too. Do some searching and you'll find a thread on proper placement.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i have a rubber adhesive backed roll of exterior sealant i use to seal the outer hole after i drill the inner one and put light in....it seals it perfectly.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*haw in 2011 f250*

Dissociative,

What size hole saw do you use on the outer shell? Where is it better to put the HAW, in the headlight or in the marker light? Is there any reason I can't hook the power supply and one turn on lead to the same upfitter switch so one switch would put power to the supply and activate at least one set of strobes? I'm thinking of mounting the supply as pictured in the attached photo, what do you think?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

i would put behind the seat,


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*



1olddogtwo;1441672 said:


> i would put behind the seat,


I wasn't sure how much room was back there. How much of a pain is it to remove the back seat? I also was looking to have it against metal for heat dissipation! I don't like the idea of having it mounted to carpet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I cut the foot print out of the carpet and the sound shield. You would never know its there. underseat is bad, to many things to catch the wires


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*



1olddogtwo;1441708 said:


> I cut the foot print out of the carpet and the sound shield. You would never know its there. underseat is bad, to many things to catch the wires


Yeah, I don't want to cut carpet. When I can afford to I will upgrade to LED's. Where did you route your rear wires into the cab?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

the cables under the carpet thru a factory rubber plug, the power and trigger wire under the door sills


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1441722 said:


> the cables under the carpet thru a factory rubber plug, the power and trigger wire under the door sills


Thanks for the responses! Are those the upfitter wires you connected to?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

yes sir.....3 and 4. 3 runs the front and 4 runs the side and rear


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I believe if you look at the headlight sealer and watch the video the light demo shows that very same light. It's under the accessories page on our web site.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*



1olddogtwo;1441742 said:


> yes sir.....3 and 4. 3 runs the front and 4 runs the side and rear


Did you wire the hot to them as well as I described above? I plan to have one switch run the front and one run the rear. I was thinking of tying the main power into the same switch as the turn on lead for the rear as I will not operate the fronts without the rears being on. The switches are rated for high enough amperage!

It's hard to track your wires but it appears that you used the #1 switch for power?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why not wire it under the driver or passanger seat? It's out of the way and easy to do. An HAW would be best in the headlight. drill a 1" hole and either seal it with Lexel or silicone.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Strobesnmore;1441745 said:


> I believe if you look at the headlight sealer and watch the video the light demo shows that very same light. It's under the accessories page on our web site.


I did watch that video, what size hole saw are you using for the outer wall. I will be ordering cable and the sealer via your site soon!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

blueline38;1441795 said:


> I did watch that video, what size hole saw are you using for the outer wall. I will be ordering cable and the sealer via your site soon!


You should have read the post above your reply to StrobesNmore!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlow2010;1441802 said:


> You should have read the post above your reply to StrobesNmore!


Boss have u drilled a double wall light ?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1441806 said:


> Boss have u drilled a double wall light ?


I appologize, I misread the post, I have not personaly but my best friend has and he was a few feet away from me when he did it. The inner wall should be 1" the otter wall should be enough room to where you can access the tube and put silicone around or do what ever.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

blueline38;1441754 said:


> Did you wire the hot to them as well as I described above? I plan to have one switch run the front and one run the rear. I was thinking of tying the main power into the same switch as the turn on lead for the rear as I will not operate the fronts without the rears being on. The switches are rated for high enough amperage!
> 
> It's hard to track your wires but it appears that you used the #1 switch for power?


I run a power dist back there. It powers my 2 fuel tanks , liberty light bar, extra back up lights, air compressor, strobe pack. 1 is fuel 2 is work lights 3 is front strobes 4 is side led's and back strobes


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I drill 1 3/16 first and then one inch, vacuum and blow air to get the plastic. Install and seal up with clear quad. They use it to seal windows and doors when doing installs.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*

deleted for the sake of civility and cooperation!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*



1olddogtwo;1441847 said:


> I drill 1 3/16 first and then one inch, vacuum and blow air to get the plastic. Install and seal up with clear quad. They use it to seal windows and doors when doing installs.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*



BossPlow2010;1441766 said:


> Why not wire it under the driver or passanger seat? It's out of the way and easy to do. An HAW would be best in the headlight. drill a 1" hole and either seal it with Lexel or silicone.


This is a temporary-ish install so I don't want to cut carpet anywhere visible. Plus under my front seats are my jumper cables, tow rope and ratchet straps since under the back seat doesn't leave much room!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

blueline38;1441867 said:


> deleted for the sake of civility and cooperation!


If it was about me or my posts, you can PM me, I'm always open to others opinions and will never critique you for it.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*



BossPlow2010;1441897 said:


> If it was about me or my posts, you can PM me, I'm always open to others opinions and will never critique you for it.


I commented on your response to my question about hole size but then noticed you already apologized for the comment. No need to beat a dead horse or start wars!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

blueline38;1441867 said:


> deleted for the sake of civility and cooperation!


I did see it, you did the right thing. Anyways I just traded my 2011 for 2012 and I have start all over. I will be posting more pic in the next few days


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*2011-2012*



1olddogtwo;1442023 said:


> I did see it, you did the right thing. Anyways I just traded my 2011 for 2012 and I have start all over. I will be posting more pic in the next few days


Why the trade up? I would probably do the same thing if I could afford it due to the transmission issues but I'll play it out. Everything seems ok for now, although I don't think it's like it was when it was new!


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Why not Velcro the module in your console?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Yooper75;1442123 said:


> Why not Velcro the module in your console?


Not a bad idea but I keep more crap in my console then I do under my rear seat. These consoles are huge. Any trouble with heat being in a sealed compartment? Does it muffle that annoying pinging the supply makes during operation?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

blueline38;1442133 said:


> Not a bad idea but I keep more crap in my console then I do under my rear seat. These consoles are huge. Any trouble with heat being in a sealed compartment? Does it muffle that annoying pinging the supply makes during operation?


It does get warm but I will crack the lid to get some air flow if they are on for more than 10-15 minutes and it does muffle the discharge chirp a little bit. It was the only place in my truck that I don't tend to stuff all kinds of crap.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*

I'm going to keep it where it is for now. I used a gusset plate to mount it to the bracket. I will get another one to fold around the outlets to protect the wires.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*

What do you think of this?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

blueline38;1442121 said:


> Why the trade up? I would probably do the same thing if I could afford it due to the transmission issues but I'll play it out. Everything seems ok for now, although I don't think it's like it was when it was new!


Its was going on two years old with 40,000. bouhgt in May 010....every two years I buy new....read my sig



blueline38;1442264 said:


> What do you think of this?


looks good, are you running the wires under/behind the jump seat


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*



1olddogtwo;1442725 said:


> looks good, are you running the wires under/behind the jump seat


I don't know yet. Probably under the carpet, at the bottom of the incline, over to the door sill. I'm going drill a hole in back of the metal plate to run the wires through. (I'm going to get a rubber grommet of course)


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

sorry for the late reply....as you can see Louis at strobes and more is using the same rubber that i use. 

email me if you want fast response...i don't always get back to all 700 topics i reply too.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*HAW in superduty*

Install I did over the past couple of days!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*one more*

ID bar under tailgate.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Me thinks me sees a blue tube in der.....

video please....i like colors...


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Dissociative;1465226 said:


> Me thinks me sees a blue tube in der.....
> 
> video please....i like colors...


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Haw*

with headlights on. I tried one during the day but the camera wouldn't pick up the light!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Call me a dumb ass but, what does HAW mean?
Thanks


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

hide a way


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Doh!
Thank You
Mike


----------

